# Sanyo plv-60ht turning off



## kb2qei (Jan 20, 2010)

I have sanyo plv-60ht when i turn it on it will work for half an hour and then turn off on it's own. I change the bulb thinking that it will fix the problem and it is sill doing the same thing. Anyone here can help me with this problem. thanks in advance


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the fan on? May be over heating? :dontknow:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Any LEDs lit or blinking? Lamp timer reset? Any other symptoms or unusual behavior?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

This model isn't very new and may still be under warranty. I'd give Sanyo a call they should be able to help. At least they could help eliminate the obvious.


----------



## kb2qei (Jan 20, 2010)

All the the fan are working and none of the lights are blinking.


----------

